# Clunking sound on the driver side.



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Hi all, new to the forums.

Just recently, my '92 Sentra XE started making a clunking sound on the driver side. It happens most often when I'm making a right turn and hit a bump. It's a heavy clunk sound. According to the paperwork I got with the car, the struts were changed about a year and a half ago and not too many miles have been put on them.

I'm going to check out the lug nuts, spring and strut as best I can to see if I can find the problem without having to go to a mechanic.

Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*Something else you might want to check*

If its not your drivers door hinges clunking when its shut going down the road. I say this because I started getting a clunking noise to, and when I started really trying to pinpoint it, I noticed that I could get it to make the noise parked on an incline with the engine off, in neutral, and engaging and releasing the park brake rolling backward down the drive. It makes the noise in turns, or bad bumps in the road also, at first I thought it was my front end making the noise. Also check your CV boots to make sure they are'nt tearing, the biggest give away on this is grease up in your wheel wells, if they are bad your CV joints could be wearing out.
just a couple of other things you can check, I hope that helps ya.
MJ


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

You have described almost perfectly the noise that a bad CV joint makes... have it checked.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm with bgriffey on this one. my car did the same thing when i had a blown cv boot.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

CV all the way. Autozone has em for cheap and lifetime warranty. Easy to change yourself as well.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i had that before and my problem was that the big lug the holds the left side drive axle to the wheel hub was loose....thank god for the carter pins. cause it might have came off....check and tighten everthing. on my brothers xe his problem with knocking was that his sway bar under the bottom...one of the two rubber bushing were bad(where it mounts to the frame) so it was knocking


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll look into the CV joint.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Turns out it was the driver side stabilizer bar. Going to have it fixed next weekend.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Hmm, stabilizer bar. I wonder if that is what my problem is. Everytime I go around a turn I will hear a knock. I know it's not a bad CV joint, I know what those sound like. Mine is just a single knock. Weapon X, how did you find out that was your problem? Was something loose?*_


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

NX, could be your struts as well, ball joints, sway bar, so forth.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

NX I can see that the bar was loose when I had it up on a lift. I was able to move it up and down. Symptoms are the same as yours. Tends to happen when making a right turn.


----------

